# Dedicated to the Ladies of TPF



## cgipson1

Going out on a limb here...  lol!


Butterfly


                         like a butterfly
                  floating among the flowers
                 your memory flits in and out
                         of my dreams

               touching me with gentleness
                              and beauty
                      and then suddenly gone
                only to return with the breeze
                  to touch again
                           a gentle caress



© Charlie Gipson 1986


----------



## dxqcanada

Hey, is that directed at my wife ?
Not sure what your intentions are mister, but I don't like it. :x


----------



## cgipson1

dxqcanada said:


> Hey, is that directed at my wife ?
> Not sure what your intentions are mister, but I don't like it. :x



I really hope you are joking!  lol!


----------



## Bossy

You wrote that when I was approx 1 year old


----------



## cgipson1

Bossy said:


> You wrote that when I was approx 1 year old



Yea.. I am an old fart!


----------



## e.rose

Bossy said:


> You wrote that when I was approx 1 year old



Depending on what point in the year you wrote that... I wasn't even BORN yet!  ... or I was only a few months old :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1

e.rose said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote that when I was approx 1 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on what point in the year you wrote that... I wasn't even BORN yet!  ... or I was only a few months old :lmao:
Click to expand...


The date I wrote it doesn't matter.. it is meant to encompass how I feel about the beauty and joy lovely women like you have brought into my life!


----------



## e.rose

cgipson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote that when I was approx 1 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on what point in the year you wrote that... I wasn't even BORN yet!  ... or I was only a few months old :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The date I wrote it doesn't matter.. it is meant to encompass how I feel about the beauty and joy lovely women like you have brought into my life!
Click to expand...


Awwww :heart:

I know the date doesn't matter... I was just making a (bad) joke. 

I like your poem though.  See!  I *liked* the post!!!  :hug::


----------



## mishele

Mr. Charlie, are you trying to seduce me?!!


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> Mr. Charlie, are you trying to seduce me?!!



mishele.. I am blushing!      (only in my dreams, I fear!) lol!


----------



## cgipson1

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on what point in the year you wrote that... I wasn't even BORN yet!  ... or I was only a few months old :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The date I wrote it doesn't matter.. it is meant to encompass how I feel about the beauty and joy lovely women like you have brought into my life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww :heart:
> 
> I know the date doesn't matter... I was just making a (bad) joke.
> 
> I like your poem though.  See!  I *liked* the post!!!  :hug::
Click to expand...


Emily.. you are exactly the kind of girl I wrote this for!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Charlie, how old we're YOU when you wrote that?

(I was 18)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Will you write me a poem? 


I'll "like" it.


----------



## cgipson1

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Charlie, how old we're YOU when you wrote that?
> 
> (I was 18)



I was 26 when I wrote that... born in 60!    I am proof that wisdom does not necessarily come with age!!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Thank you Charlie!  

Love


----------



## cgipson1

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Will you write me a poem?
> 
> 
> I'll "like" it.



hmmm.. I have never written anything for / to a guy... so that might be different! I actually haven't written anything in several years. So I can't make any promises....


----------



## cgipson1

Schwettylens said:


> Thank you Charlie!
> 
> Love



Smooch! HAWT!   lol!


----------



## e.rose

cgipson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The date I wrote it doesn't matter.. it is meant to encompass how I feel about the beauty and joy lovely women like you have brought into my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww :heart:
> 
> I know the date doesn't matter... I was just making a (bad) joke.
> 
> I like your poem though.  See!  I *liked* the post!!!  :hug::
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emily.. you are exactly the kind of girl I wrote this for!
Click to expand...


:blushing:


----------



## Dominantly

This really happened.


----------



## Overread

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on what point in the year you wrote that... I wasn't even BORN yet!  ... or I was only a few months old :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The date I wrote it doesn't matter.. it is meant to encompass how I feel about the beauty and joy lovely women like you have brought into my life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww :heart:
> 
> I know the date doesn't matter... I was just making a (bad) joke.
> 
> I like your poem though.  See!  I *liked* the post!!!  :hug::
Click to expand...


But the date is important - it tells me if I'm months older or younger than Erose! Roughly speaking anyway.


----------



## 480sparky

Would you kids get a room?!?!?!


----------



## e.rose

Overread said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The date I wrote it doesn't matter.. it is meant to encompass how I feel about the beauty and joy lovely women like you have brought into my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww :heart:
> 
> I know the date doesn't matter... I was just making a (bad) joke.
> 
> I like your poem though.  See!  I *liked* the post!!!  :hug::
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the date is important - it tells me if I'm months older or younger than Erose! Roughly speaking anyway.
Click to expand...


You could probably just ASK me when I was born... or how old I am... I'd probably tell you. :greenpbl:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

A/S/L/B?


----------



## Overread

e.rose said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww :heart:
> 
> I know the date doesn't matter... I was just making a (bad) joke.
> 
> I like your poem though.  See!  I *liked* the post!!!  :hug::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the date is important - it tells me if I'm months older or younger than Erose! Roughly speaking anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could probably just ASK me when I was born... or how old I am... I'd probably tell you. :greenpbl:
Click to expand...


Yes but then I'd look like all the other creepy people - and - well, I'm not sure I can keep my mods hat and be a creepy person at the same time (and I like my mod thingy - I get to do special things -- like killing spambots...)

Also really liking the new ava pic!


----------



## mishele

34/yes please/Pa/ B?


----------



## cgipson1

Bitter Jeweler said:


> A/S/L/B?



You lost me! lol!   ??????

Edit.. ok.. based on mishele's post.. I have it, I think!.. all but the "B".... ?????  Birthday?


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Bitter Jeweler said:


> A/S/L/B?



This is Major Tom to Grand Control...


A = 54

S = M

L = Lost in deep space...


And I'll write you a poem Bitter


----------



## Robin Usagani

33/Yes Please/Your place/ B?


----------



## cgipson1

Bitter.... you might like this one.. it is a bit cliche, possibly.. but....

                           Panther


              treading softly through the night
                    following dark trails
                       silent and swift
                         seeking prey
                     under a jungle moon


                      upon a lofty bough
                            i wait
                     with deadly patience
                    and then leap, to kill
                        with one blow
                      of my taloned paw

                           i feast
                       and then replete
                     snarl my hunters cry
                    at the uncaring stars


----------



## c.cloudwalker

B?

And don't go add stuff to a post. I may not have respinded with the B added since I have no idea what I'm getting myself into


----------



## Overread

B = bust size (I assume)


----------



## cgipson1

Overread said:


> B = bust size (I assume)



it would figure!  lol!


----------



## e.rose

Overread said:


> Also really liking the new ava pic!



THANKS!

I just got all of my hair chopped off not too long ago.

I figured I'd give the girls here who hate when I critique them and resort to telling me I "look like a man", an actual REASON to say that.   



mishele said:


> 34/yes please/Pa/ B?



Dammit.  You beat me to the punch.



Overread said:


> B = bust size (I assume)



25/Only if you're good/Bethlehem, Pa/Just enough.


----------



## mishele

lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Charlie, that easily represents me on the forum...

'B' is for Birthday...jeez...context from the post right above it.

Aren't you folks any good at those "what comes next" tests?


----------



## e.rose

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Charlie, that easily represents me on the forum...
> 
> 'B' is for Birthday...jeez...context from the post right above it.
> 
> Aren't you folks any good at those "what comes next" tests?



I did better on the language portion of my SAT's than anything else... which doesn't say much for me.


----------



## e.rose

FINE.

25/STILL only if you're good/Bethlehem, Pa/June, 20th, 1986.

THERE!


----------



## e.rose

And that's "good" as in TALENTED... SKILLED...not as in "well behaved".  :lmao:


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Boy oh boy
It's a bitter moon
That casts its light
Throughout Cleveland, for
Ever the city that caught its
River on fire

_giving birth to a one of a kind kind of man
_
Jeweler by trade
Enlightened visual artist for the hell of it
With many a talent that he will share with us
Eventually
Let the wind part his beard and
End at the
River's edge.


----------



## cgipson1

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Charlie, that easily represents me on the forum...
> 
> 'B' is for Birthday...jeez...context from the post right above it.
> 
> Aren't you folks any good at those "what comes next" tests?



I find myself to be something of an innocent, at times... (sometimes in the most embarrassing ways) as I don't watch TV (at all).. and so miss many of the concepts, clues, nonsense, jokes and cliche's that make up such a large part of our society today!


----------



## Overread

e.rose said:


> FINE.
> 
> 25/STILL only if you're good/Bethlehem, Pa/June, 20th, 1986.
> 
> THERE!



Ahh spooky - you're one month older than me!


----------



## cgipson1

e.rose said:


> And that's "good" as in TALENTED... SKILLED...not as in "well behaved".  :lmao:



I tickle!   (or have been told that my mustache and beard "tickle"!


----------



## c.cloudwalker

e.rose said:


> June, 20th, 1986



Dang, you're only 342 months younger than I am :lmao:


----------



## e.rose

Overread said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINE.
> 
> 25/STILL only if you're good/Bethlehem, Pa/June, 20th, 1986.
> 
> THERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh spooky - you're one month older than me!
Click to expand...


That IS spooky.... 



cgipson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's "good" as in TALENTED... SKILLED...not as in "well behaved".  :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tickle!   (or have been told that my mustache and beard "tickle"!
Click to expand...


----------



## mishele

c.cloudwalker said:


> Boy oh boy
> It's a bitter moon
> That casts its light
> Throughout Cleveland, for
> Ever the city that caught its
> River on fire
> 
> _giving birth to a one of a kind kind of man
> _
> Jeweler by trade
> Enlightened visual artist for the hell of it
> With many a talent that he will share with us
> Eventually
> Let the wind part his beard and
> End at the
> River's edge.



ME NEXT, ME NEXT!!!! LOL


----------



## c.cloudwalker

mishele said:


> ME NEXT, ME NEXT!!!! LOL



Sorry, I'm out of vodka 

Maybe tomorrow :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> ME NEXT, ME NEXT!!!! LOL



I decided this one was a bit naughty for the forum.. so removed it!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

:hugs: the forum.

Y'all are silly fun!


----------



## cgipson1

I am sure I speak for SOME when I say we feel the same about you, my friend!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Be real. You may only speak for maybe 1/4. Maybe.


----------



## cgipson1

cgipson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ME NEXT, ME NEXT!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided this one was a bit naughty for the forum.. so removed it!
Click to expand...


Mishele.. did you see that one? <blushing again>!


----------



## cgipson1

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Be real. You may only speak for maybe 1/4. Maybe.



Ok.. I speak for those that aren't terrified of your C&C! lol!


----------



## mishele

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Be real. You may only speak for maybe 1/4. Maybe.



1/20


----------



## c.cloudwalker

mishele is her name
it even is real i think and
she's one
*H*aving*AW*onderful*T*ime mama
especially under the black
light for
evermore remembered.


----------



## mishele

^^^^^ Thanks baby!!!:hug::


----------



## c.cloudwalker

mishele said:


> ^^^^^ Thanks baby!!!:hug::



You're welcome, lol.

Not my best work, neither is Bitter's, but what do you want for about 3 minutes work :lmao:


----------



## mishele

I'll take it....lol It's the first time someone wrote a poem for me....=)


----------



## c.cloudwalker

mishele said:


> I'll take it....lol It's the first time someone wrote a poem for me....=)



:hug::


----------



## cgipson1

mishele said:


> I'll take it....lol It's the first time someone wrote a poem for me....=)



hmmmm.. then there are a lot more fools out there then I thought!


----------



## c.cloudwalker

And my apologies to Charlie for hijacking his thread.

I'm off to bed. I'm sure as hell not going to drink Sherry...


----------



## cgipson1

c.cloudwalker said:


> And my apologies to Charlie for hijacking his thread.
> 
> I'm off to bed. I'm sure as hell not going to drink Sherry...



No hijack noted.. just mutual grins and giggles!


----------



## LightSpeed

Hey Gioson write one for me.
This should be good. lol


----------



## cgipson1

LightSpeed said:


> Hey Gioson write one for me.
> This should be good. lol



Please don't ask that.. you know how sarcastic I can be!! Lol! Besides.. if I write anything to a male, Bitter has first call! At least I know what he looks like! lol!


----------



## LightSpeed

Oh come on Gipson.
I wanna see what you come up with.


----------



## cgipson1

hahaha... we will see!


----------

